# Official Game Thread: San Antonio @ Chicago 8:30pm WCIU / KRRT NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>







*@*







</center>

<center>San Antonio Spurs (15-3) (7-3 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (2-12) (1-4 at home)</center>
<center>United Center, Monday December 6th, 2004</center>
<center>8:30pm WCIU / KRRT NBALP</center>

<center>



































</center>


<center>*VS*</enter> 


<center>



































</center>


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> <center>
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, this might as well be the All-Ugly Game. What a horrible collection of mug shots.

Spurs 92, Bulls 83. We grind, we try, we scrap, we lose.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

San An 109, Bulls 82

Pike high scorer with 24


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Official Game Thread: San Antonio @ Chicago 8:30pm WCIU / KRRT NBALP*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn, this might as well be the All-Ugly Game.


:rotf:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think this will be a 10 point game either way.

Remember there are the pluses in tonights game.

-Andres Nocioni gets to see the best Argentinan player.

-Tyson Chandler gets to see the gold mark at his position.

-Scott Skiles gets to see a real coach that knows what he is doing.


I think we need to play Curry big minutes. He is the only one that can guard Tim Duncan on this team. Tyson Chandler will get backed down too easily, and Antonio Davis will get shot over. With that said I want to have Tyson Chandler starting in the post next to Eddy Curry.

btw, we haven't tried our preseason starting lineup of Hinrich, Deng, Nocioni, Chandler, Curry yet all year. Maybe we should start them.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Again, for those of us actually in the Chicagoland area, the time for the game is 7:30. If we're going to use Eastern time in the thread title, we should at least include something like "8:30 E.S.T." I don't think it's unreasonable to think that the default for the games should be Chicago time.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Again, for those of us actually in the Chicagoland area, the time for the game is 7:30. If we're going to use Eastern time in the thread title, we should at least include something like "8:30 E.S.T." I don't think it's unreasonable to think that the default for the games should be Chicago time.


i dont know about the time. i'm not living in chi-land, just copied the info from nba.com

bulls 94
spurs 91

duncan 30/12
parker 10/6
ginobili 20/5/5 5steals

hinrich 15/3/7
deng 20/7/4
candler 10/10
curry 12/5

dont ask me what i'm smokin...........


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to win


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Can chandler stop Duncan?


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> I think we need to play Curry big minutes. He is the only one that can guard Tim Duncan on this team.


Physically, yes, he is best suited to guard TD, but there is no way Curry is a good enough defender to stop him.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

slow start for the bulls... we have to come back now..dont let the spurs get too far away on the scoreboard


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

17-2 spurs, 10 for parker.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

San Antonio is playing the prettiest ball I've seen all year. This ball movement is unreal.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

So who is playing defense tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

is anyone playing for the bulls?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Nocioni is already getting crazy it looks. What a horrible pass.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

I guess now wouldn't be the time to point out how much better we are this year.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Will we score 50?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Will we score 50?


Yes.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> This ball movement is unreal.



Tell me about it. This sucks.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

at least we are getting some ofensive rebounds


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

who's pretending to guard Parker?? Dunghon or Kirk?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

How worthless is Duhon? His supposed forte's, defense and ballhandling, have been atrocious. What does he bring?


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

8 turnovers in the first, could they get 30 tonight.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

21-13 after one.

Scoring pace for end of game right now is, 84-52. Go Bulls!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The D got a whole lot better with Chandler in there.......


Too bad Skiles is going schitzo with his freakin lineups.... geez he is a freakin horrible coach.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

our guards are killing us...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

too much turnorvers...


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls still in it only down 8 after 1, it could be worse if nesterovich could of made some shots.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Whose the fat bald guy that just nailed that shot?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy our bench and our best player(Tyson Chandler) really saved us there from an incredibly ugly qtr. We still had 8 turnovers....the passing has just been pathetic.

Anyway, i just hope Skiles' doesn't blame our starters' p*ss poor start on effort. Our guyz were clearly out-skilled during the first 6 minutes. Kirk and Duhon, like most nights, were the oppositing point guard's bit*hes.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Williams 
Pike
Griffin
AD 
Tyson

:sigh:

EDIT: Pardon me, Duhon, not Griffin in there. Was it always like that? All blending together...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Williams
> Pike
> Griffin
> ...


Wow, that line-up is a really big offensive threat.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Harrington should play more, I think he's our best post player.

He's been consistent every time he's actually played.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Duhon with 2 fouls and 2 to's in 6 minutes, where is Hinrich.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, if Skiles has the least bit of coaching smarts in him....he'll put in somebody from our starting lineup who can actually score NOW. The bench has done their job, and now please put some scorers in. KEEP Tyson on the floor.

TYSON with a great jam off the offensive board! I'm telling u, he's our BEST player.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Let's see, now it's:

Tyson
Othella
Pike
Frank
Duhon (complete w/half his number tucked into his shorts again).

Tyson with a monster follow dunk. Bulls down 6. San Antonio timeout.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I think chandler is going to be a keeper.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why don't we ever play the 

Hinrich
Deng
Nocioni
Chandler
Curry 

lineup. 

What Skile's is doing obviously only wins twice out of fourteen tries. On a school paper if you only get 2 right out of 14 you fail. Skile's is a failure.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Why doesn't Skiles start Chandler in place of Curry?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Tyson is our best player, straight up beast. He's sort of creating an offensive game for himself too with that spin move he is trying to use.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

chandler is doing great...the d is improving.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

cause nocioni sucks.

play 

hinrich
gordon
deng
chandler
curry

give them minutes together


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Why don't we ever play the
> 
> Hinrich
> ...



Yeah, I'd imagine they're not playing now b/c Hinrich/Deng/Noce were getting torched in the first. We need to trickle those guys back in now though to get some scoring.

BTW, his name is "Skiles" not "Skile's." It's not a posessive word or anything like that.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

THe bulls current lineup of Ohare, TC, Pike, Williams, Griffin cant score to save their lives, but they are defending like pros. 

Our 1st Q defense was pathetic to say the least.

Chandler is active again. At least he knows its his contract year. Maybe someone can tell the same to Eddy so we can get his top effort.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


typo

but still skiles has put out failing lineups consistently. Curry and Chandler are the "cornerstones" of our franchise. They should be getting lots of burn so we could at least raise Curry's trade value if we're going to trade him.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pitowski with a 3!!

YAYY....is that his first basket of the season? 

Great move Pax!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why in the living fu*k did Skiles bench Tyson?? Jesus is this guy retarded??


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We need some ****in offense, put Hinrich back in or something... Jesus Christ Skiles


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> typo
> ...


I agree with this. I just can't understand the lineup moves a lot of the time. I mean, tonight, I get the dramatic action b/c you were getting blown out like none other. However, he makes weird decisions night in, night out.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

The bulls have had several completely wide open shots and have the been able to nail one of them this quarter. When someone is in there face they seem to be doing better.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

sometimes I think A. davis thinks he can shoot the J. Just grab some boards play some D and get as many put backs as possible.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

they are defending better...but they cant score regulary...we need gordon deng and kirk back!!! as chandler too


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Why is Hinrich still on the bench, I always thought that he was Skiles favorite.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Why is Hinrich still on the bench, I always thought that he was Skiles favorite.

The only reason to sit Chandler is because he has two fouls and that is the only reason he should be sitting.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Still no Kirk, Deng or Eddy


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Why is Hinrich still on the bench, I always thought that he was Skiles favorite.

The only reason to sit Chandler is because he has two fouls and that is the only reason he should be sitting.

Duhon needs to come out his assit to TO ratio is starting to go negative


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Still think Hinrich is better than Parker


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

GOD, **** U SKILES, IM SICK OF THIS BULL****!!! YOU'RE A ****IN CLOWN AND A PATHETIC HEAD COACH!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Something to think about.

In games in which Eddy hasn't played half the games the Bulls have lost by an average of 17 points.

When he has played more then half the game they have only lost by only 7.2 points. Curry is a 10 point difference maker. We need him on the court. How many other teams tried the play the bench players big minutes strategy and won against the Spurs.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Once again, winning doesn't seem to be the biggest priority for Scott Skiles. Our starters are still on the bench. Guess it's another one of those "messageS" Mr. Skiles is trying to deliver. And here we are seeing our bench players unable to even get a decent shot off.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Did Hinrich tell Skiles that it might be in the best interest of the team to play Eddy more, and thats why he got benched?

I have a feeling it is.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

memo to skiles

re: deng and hinrich and eddy

PUT THEM BACK IN THE GAME

mind games do not win basketball games. 

this is unbelievable.

eddy with 5 minutes.

kirk and deng with 6.

even red kerr is commenting on it.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Did Hinrich tell Skiles that it might be in the best interest of the team to play Eddy more, and thats why he got benched?
> 
> I have a feeling it is.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Seriously, what the hell is Skiles thinking?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy Tyson does so many things for this team.

FU*K PARKER! :upset:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow, what a shot by parker to end the half. 41-32 spurs.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

FIRE SKILES!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

frank williams think is the go to guy, but 1-6 is just not cutting it, can anyone shoot on the bulls, work it inside to Othello or Tyson is probably a better option.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Did Hinrich tell Skiles that it might be in the best interest of the team to play Eddy more, and thats why he got benched?
> 
> I have a feeling it is.


I have a feeling it's due to the fact those guys came out and got their heads handed to them


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I have a feeling it's due to the fact those guys came out and got their heads handed to them


:yes: I've never seen someone be so in love with a center who regularly gets outrebounded by guards in my entire life.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I have a feeling it's due to the fact those guys came out and got their heads handed to them


Word up.

The bench guys actually seem like competing. The other guys seemed like they were beat from the jump ball.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well I missed the first 8 minutes of the game, so I didn't see the bad part.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Once again, winning doesn't seem to be the biggest priority for Scott Skiles. Our starters are still on the bench. Guess it's another one of those "messageS" Mr. Skiles is trying to deliver. And here we are seeing our bench players unable to even get a decent shot off.


Are you crazy? (no offense of course) Did you SEE what the starters were doing?? The score was like 14-2 to start the game! He stuck with the lineup that climbed back in it. San Antonio went ice cold against our 2nd unit. Where did Skiles err?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

You clowns ripping Skiles for his mass benching are like a bunch of Children.

Did you watch that first 5 or 6 minutes of the game? We were getting beat in every facet of the game. Hinrich, Deng, Curry, Nocioni, (insert young player besides tyson) were out there giving us NOTHING.

Skiles kept the game close by bringing in guys that thought it was best to defend the opposing player.

Waaaaahhh Where is Curry? well look @ AD out there. He is doing a hell of a job on Timmy Duncan. Do you want to bring in Eddy in place of Tyson? Hell Harrington is playing a solid 1/2 for us.

I swear, you guys b*tch 0or b*tching sake.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

We were down 14 early and we are still down by 9, what is the difference, not playing Curry, Hinrich or Deng is child's play that does not win too many points with his players. Frank williams over hinrich or even gordon, maybe for 4-6min but not 14 min. He played one minute less than Tyson, duhon over Hinrich is a mistake also. I am not sure what message he is sending, the game is full of momentum swings just because the starters played poorly in the first 6 mins, does not mean you bench them the rest of the half. 

WHAT IS UP WITH THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> memo to skiles
> 
> re: deng and hinrich and eddy
> ...


It's not mind games. Our starters got their brains beat in, and Skiles stuck with the team that climbed back. There is nothing wrong with that. He's not sending messages. Wasn't SA's 14-2 lead a message enough? (and the 2 pts came from an accidental Duncan tap in) What the hell was with our starters anyways? They looked horrible.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> You clowns ripping Skiles for his mass benching are like a bunch of Children.
> 
> Did you watch that first 5 or 6 minutes of the game? We were getting beat in every facet of the game. Hinrich, Deng, Curry, Nocioni, (insert young player besides tyson) were out there giving us NOTHING.
> ...


Yep, situationally it's appropriate. There's nothing wrong with what he did. What is he supposed to do? Just let it keep slipping further and further away?

I will say, though, it's time to get Tyson back into the starting lineup. This guy deserves it. If we need to demote Curry, so be it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you crazy? (no offense of course) Did you SEE what the starters were doing?? The score was like 14-2 to start the game! He stuck with the lineup that climbed back in it. San Antonio went ice cold against our 2nd unit. Where did Skiles err?


Pretty much... I've been a frequent critic of Skiles for lots of things, and one of them is going away from what was going well. Here he made a change and kept going with it.

I also liked seeing a relatively veteran lineup out there. Griffin, Pike, Frank Williams, Harrington and Davis in healthy doses will make it easier for the other guys.

I question how long some of the used up guys will hold up (Davis, Griffin, Pike) but against teams that can't kill us with athleticism they can keep us close.

By the way, seeing Tyke feed Pike was nice. Seeing Pike try to dunk it and get blocked wasn't. He, Davis, and Griffin are quite possibly the most marvellously unathletic players in the league. My god.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

My Tale of Two Cities homework is more exciting then the Bulls game. That pretty much describes the Bulls season this year. Skiles should just resign.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Gordon 2 min...lol


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Hinrich or Parker? 

Well tonight, that answer is easy, Parker

I couldnt help myself


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Leaving them out the whole first half is just not right. It also means that he needs a better starting lineup, Chandler should start.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> I will say, though, it's time to get Tyson back into the starting lineup. This guy deserves it. If we need to demote Curry, so be it.


I would be surprised if Tyson isnt starting the next game.

A lot will be learned from Eddy Curry and how he responds in the 2nd half of this game. Come to think of it, in year 4 of Eddy Curry i think we learned everything we can about him.

Let's hope that our starters feel like contributing and giving us something out there.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> We were down 14 early and we are still down by 9, what is the difference, not playing Curry, Hinrich or Deng is child's play that does not win too many points with his players. Frank williams over hinrich or even gordon, maybe for 4-6min but not 14 min. He played one minute less than Tyson, duhon over Hinrich is a mistake also. I am not sure what message he is sending, the game is full of momentum swings just because the starters played poorly in the first 6 mins, does not mean you bench them the rest of the half.
> 
> WHAT IS UP WITH THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you watching the game or not?

That 15 point deficit might have climbed to 25 or 30 if we stuck with the starters. If it wasn't for Parker's buzzer beater it'd be a 6 point game. The Bulls shouldn't even be within single digits for the way the starters played. Be pissed at our first unit for that terrible start. Skiles' use of the 2nd unit has kept us within striking distance (even though it won't matter, the Spurs are friggin good).


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

**** that bull****, Skiles got his goddamn point across. This team had absolutely no offense sans Pike's three pointers. Frank Williams should have been taken out, Hinrich back in. Maybe that would have helped the Bulls out. We are still losing, so you people spewing all this bull**** means nothing. If we got the lead somehow with that horribly putrid offensive lineup than you have a point. Yes the D was great, but I think the main difference with the D was Tyson Chandler and the rest of the big guys (AD and Othella). Tyson and the rest kept the Bulls in the game.

And I could give two ****s about Eddy Curry, I'm fine with Othella Harrington out there instead.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> My Tale of Two Cities homework is more exciting then the Bulls game. That pretty much describes the Bulls season this year. Skiles should just resign.


Or how Chandler is going to the chopping block so someone else's love can go free?


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

I've given up on Skiles. He never lets anyone get a rythmn. He doesn't know how to substitute.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I think Skiles could have slowly rotated the starters back in.... he went a little too far trying to make his point. 

But otherwise I agree. Starters were getting killed. Subs are not. Skiles' philosophy is that whoever is playing best gets to stay in. It's not about effort this time, it's about results. And the bench players are playing better.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> Leaving them out the whole first half is just not right. It also means that he needs a better starting lineup, Chandler should start.


Put Chandler and Griffin or Frank Williams in there and we might get things stabilized a bit.

We're (achingly slowly) moving towards the right lineups.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> You clowns ripping Skiles for his mass benching are like a bunch of Children.


Do you know what would happen to me if I said that?






Same thing as you. :laugh:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> **** that bull****, Skiles got his goddamn point across. This team had absolutely no offense sans Pike's three pointers. Frank Williams should have been taken out, Hinrich back in. Maybe that would have helped the Bulls out. We are still losing, so you people spewing all this bull**** means nothing. If we got the lead somehow with that horribly putrid offensive lineup than you have a point. Yes the D was great, but I think the main difference with the D was Tyson Chandler and the rest of the big guys (AD and Othella). Tyson and the rest kept the Bulls in the game.
> 
> And I could give two ****s about Eddy Curry, I'm fine with Othella Harrington out there instead.


I give up. :dead: You guys let your hatred of Skiles blind what's going on out there. 

The Spurs are #1 on ESPN's power rankings for a reason though. They have the tempo of this game exactly where they want it.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, seeing Tyke feed Pike was nice. Seeing Pike try to dunk it and get blocked wasn't.



LMAO Oh man, that was pathetic. Good thing he rang the trey next time down the court to save some face.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you watching the game or not?
> ...


Glad to see there are some intelligent posters that actually watched the first half. Seems like some posters like taking the easy way out and just blame Skiles for everything.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> I think Skiles could have slowly rotated the starters back in.... he went a little too far trying to make his point.
> 
> But otherwise I agree. Starters were getting killed. Subs are not. Skiles philosophy is whoever is playing best gets to stay in. It's not about effort this time, it's about results. And the bench players are playing better.


I agree... once the Bulls couldn't get past the 6 pt lead, I think someone like Hinrich should have came back in. We had absolutely no offense from Duhon and Williams.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you crazy? (no offense of course) Did you SEE what the starters were doing?? The score was like 14-2 to start the game! He stuck with the lineup that climbed back in it. San Antonio went ice cold against our 2nd unit. Where did Skiles err?


I'm not defending the starters. I'm just criticizing Skiles' decision to keep our starters on the bench for more then a qtr! If u can't see anything wrong with that, then u're just not interested in seeing us win. Our bench players were clearly fatigued by mid 2nd qtr and were having a hard time even getting a decent shot off on offense. And the Spurs were still COLD. It was the perfect time to put the starters and Tyson in and cut the lead even more so. But what does the bald idiot do? He keeps the bench on the floor. That's not repaying them for their hard work. That's just playing his usual fu*ked up mind games with our core guyz. He's been doing it since Day 1 as a Bulls coach. The guy seriously has too big of an ego to be successful in this league.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not mind games. Our starters got their brains beat in, and Skiles stuck with the team that climbed back. There is nothing wrong with that. He's not sending messages. Wasn't SA's 14-2 lead a message enough? (and the 2 pts came from an accidental Duncan tap in) What the hell was with our starters anyways? They looked horrible.


yeah, you're right. they very much did. i was being a tad oversensitive. but sometimes i do think that skiles is so intent on not losing his precious battle of wills - he doesn't give players a chance to battle back and redeem themselves. that's all. 

maybe it'll piss them off and they'll all come out guns blazing. 

hinrich usually plays well when angry. 

let's see what happens in the second half.

starters all back in.

edit: SPMJ just said exactly what i wanted to say.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Even though we scored on that last play, the first actaul move of the play the Eddy Curry pick happened with 7 seconds on the shot clock.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree... once the Bulls couldn't get past the 6 pt lead, I think someone like Hinrich should have came back in. We had absolutely no offense from Duhon and Williams.


And absolutely no defense from Hinrich.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> I give up. :dead: You guys let your hatred of Skiles blind what's going on out there.


You're blind. Skiles is not a good coach. He's ruining the rookies.

Deng 5 minutes, Gordon 2 minutes. Duhon 15 MINUTES.

WTF?

Yeah the starters were stinking. But Chandler did not start. Gordon did not start.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Glad to see there are some intelligent posters that actually watched the first half. Seems like some posters like taking the easy way out and just blame Skiles for everything.


I agree. I'm not a huge Skiles fan, though I don't hate him like some other people here as though he shot my dog or something. Some people just can't see past their bias.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I wonder if Chandler will come in with 5 mins left in the 3rd again


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich with another brick . 0-4 now.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I do agree the starters were getting beatup, but leaving F williams in longer than the 6 mins is overdoing it a little, we know in the long run what he can deliver, and kirk is by far the better player. A point is a point but come on, leaving them out the whole first half is a little overdoing it. Who knows if Hinrich was back in and nailed a couple of jumpers that Frank missed we would only be down 5.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> 
> 
> You're blind. Skiles is not a good coach. He's ruining the rookies.
> ...


Thats all they earned.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The bank shots by TD just look ugly tonight. Good for us.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> And absolutely no defense from Hinrich.


Yes, guard penetration will do that to you. He was being forced to help on defense leaving parker open for the three.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Say what you want but my bias against Skiles is about results. And the 2-12 result from Skiles is not going to make me like the guy much.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The real key is if he continues doing it in the second half. 

And, Pax needs to tell him to play Eddy more. Get that trade value up....


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Spurs starting backcourt: 20

Bulls: 0




Pax will shake things up if this is a blowout.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng with 3 straight baskets to start the 3rd qtr. We're within 5.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats all they earned.


How can you earn anything in 2 minutes? What does Skiles want? 10 points in 2 minutes, every 2 minutes? That's absurd. Besides, he put Gordon in when the score was 17-2. Nice. Beyond that, I didn't see Duhon earning more than 2 minutes but he got 15.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, you're right. they very much did. i was being a tad oversensitive. but sometimes i do think that skiles is so intent on not losing his precious battle of wills - he doesn't give players a chance to battle back and redeem themselves. that's all.
> ...


I'm sure he told the team at halftime that the 2nd unit forced SA into cold shooting and that's why he stuck with him. Well, now he's put the starters back in the 2nd half and Deng seems to have woken up. Not a bad way to handle the situation IMO.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, we've given up 3 offensive rebounds in the first 3 mins. of this qtr. Lets see how long it takes for Skiles to put Tyson in.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> 
> 
> How can you earn anything in 2 minutes? What does Skiles want? 10 points in 2 minutes, every 2 minutes?


It's a start.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Put Chandler in for Curry right now. His rebounding incompetence is exactly why he should be on the bench.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hinrichs agents have told Pax they intend to ask for a max contract.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I wish Curry would do that move on Duncan a lot more rather then just settling for off-balanced fadeaways whenever he has to go left.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Tyson at the scorer's table...

Coming in for AD, I guess, b/c Eddy isn't leaving here while AD is shooting free throws and Tyson hasn't come in.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich is shootin horribly....

Well, he finally hit his jumper....


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

won't matter, Skiles loves Hinrich.

Put Gordon in for crying out loud


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, time to bench Curry. Put Othella in.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Boy, this is one of those many nights where you wonder why Eddy Curry is said to have "superstar potential". He has rubber hands today on those rebounds.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> OK, time to bench Curry. Put Othella in.



Ditto.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Woah.....for some reason TD is on the bench after the timeout. We've got to at least get this under 8 by the end of the qtr.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

:upset: 

Let Tyson get the F'N rebound, Nocioni


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Gordon must have really pissed skiles off. I mean what the hell two minutes? Piatkowski is in instead of him, something is really wrong with that picture.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Nothing wrong with this team that Richard Jefferson couldn't fix.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

yeah, I don't think Skiles likes gordon at all. Well, at least Skiles will be gone soon -- at least I hope so.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk with another brick. He looks pathetic tonight. Where's Ben?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugh, the Bulls just look lost out there. They look totally rattled.

Ha, Chandler pulls down a board and screams "I GOT IT!! I GOT IT!!" to Nocioni who looked like he might make a play for it.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Gordon must have really pissed skiles off. I mean what the hell two mintutes? Piatkowski is in instead of him, something is really wrong with that picture.



Pike for 3...KH difficult layup.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Kirk with another brick. He looks pathetic tonight. Where's Ben?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Kirk with another brick.


He's scored 6 of the last 8 points


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

yeah, but he is actually getting minutes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

70-55 at the end of 3 :sigh:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Pike for 3...KH difficult layup.


I would rather have gordon develope that pike out there. We already know what pike can do .


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

:sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: 

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Why do you people want to see Gordan play in this game?

Just to see him...or because you think he can carry the Bulls to a win?

I can't think of another reason.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

been a Bulls fan since 1988, never have I been so pissed at this organization than right now. 

Skiles just sucks.

Live in DC -- maybe I should become a ****in Wizards fan.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> been a Bulls fan since 1988, never have I been so pissed at this organization than right now.
> 
> Skiles just sucks.
> ...


:boohoo:


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Why do you people want to see Gordan play in this game?
> 
> Just to see him...or because you think he can carry the Bulls to a win?
> ...


To give him minutes. he's a rookie and he needs confidence. Skiles is slowly destroying all the potential in him. 

Since it's the 4th quarter and Ben only has 2 minutes, I say forget about it. If he comes in now, he'll be colder than Curry's *****.


BTW, the Spurs defense is so sick.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

After all that, it appears that what ever lineup he uses it comes up L, as in another loss.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> 
> 
> To give him minutes. he's a rookie and he needs confidence. Skiles is slowly destroying all the potential in him.


Thats not a good enough reason.

This is the pros.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Why do you people want to see Gordan play in this game?
> 
> Just to see him...or because you think he can carry the Bulls to a win?
> ...


So why the hell is Pike in then?

Gordon can shoot the three as well or even better.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> So why the hell is Pike in then?


He's earned the right to *stay* on the floor with his play.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Beno udrih has scored more points than gordon or duhon tonite.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

No, but Duhon, Pike and Williams will not give us a win. At least with Gordon, we can build for the future. On top of that, he might get hot and go on a huge run and put us back in the game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

these guys suck :no:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats not a good enough reason.
> ...


Do you have something against gordon? Because i do not understand why you do not care that he is not out there.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I for one thinks that gordon will never be the pure shooter that pike is, he may become a better scorer but shooter I doubt it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

81-59 Spurs

Opposing guards penetrate against our D at will. To see all these open jumpshots is just sad.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Man I am just ****in sick of this.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> He's earned the right to *stay* on the floor with his play.


*EXPLAIN* 

He isn't doing anything magnificent on D.... Gordon hasn't even turned it over and he isn't playing.... please make sense out of this situation for me.....


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> I for one thinks that gordon will never be the pure shooter that pike is, he may become a better scorer but shooter I doubt it.


Agreed, but he brings alot more to the game that just shooting a three pointer.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

way to dog it AD... you've earned it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The boos have now begun. Rightfully so. What a pathetic team Pax has put on the floor this season man :sour:


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

So devin brown is getting hot, boy this came turned really ugly fast.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> way to dog it AD... you've earned it.


I do not understand why he constantly shoots the 15-18 foot jumper when he clearly cannot hit it. He just needs to put back shots around the basket.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

That is exactly what I am saying, AD thinks he can shoot the J.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Look on the bright side Tyson might get another double double.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you have something against gordon? Because i do not understand why you do not care that he is not out there.


Because it wouldn't have mattered.

We know what he can do. No need to bench someone who hasn't had any PT in a while just to entertain us.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> Look on the bright side Tyson might get another double double.


He along with Deng have been the only bright spots of this team this season. And i think the season will end that way.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

deng is a completely differnet player when he is going to the basket. I hope he watches the tape and sees what happens when he settles for jumpers.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Theres nothing this team or Skiles can do until Pax gets more talent.

The Bulls are a V6 Mustang in a league full of Porsche Boxsters.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Look on the bright side, Tyson got his double double tonite, so is Tyson going to start playing 35-40 min a night.

I am not sure, but Chandler and Deng should play most minutes every night and should start.

I still feel that Hinrich should also start, but after that it is up in the air.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Because it wouldn't have mattered.
> ...


There's a problem with your logic. First, the reason he didn't have any PT in a while is because he was benched after 2 minutes and never let back in the game. Circular reasoning.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Because it wouldn't have mattered.
> ...


I just view it different, i feel gordon needs to beout there as much as possible. He can and most likely will get better, pike on the other hand will not. I just think having pike out there instead of gordon is wasteful.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Wayne: The Spurs have moved the foot....(pause) basketball very well tonite.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> deng is a completely differnet player


...in garbage time.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I would not even give them a V6 right now.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> 
> 
> There's a problem with your logic. First, the reason he didn't have any PT in a while is because he was benched after 2 minutes and never let back in the game. Circular reasoning.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

That sentence is about Pike.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

lol damn


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> I just view it different,


You're wrong.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Theres nothing this team or Skiles can do until Pax gets more talent.
> 
> The Bulls are a V6 Mustang in a league full of Porsche Boxsters.



I disagree. The Bulls could just try playing the talent they have. I always have viewed it easier to win a basketball game when you play the best players.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.



You're wrong.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

what about, tyson, othella, deng and hinrich, not sure who the other one is, gordon or duhon. Hinrich should be point guard, I think he is a better point than shooting guard, so why did the bulls draft gordon and Duhon anyway. I would of rather them draft a shooter, we are stuck with this small backcourt all season and it does not look good.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong.


I really don't think so. But you must know all and what you say goes right?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

OT: All the Chicago networks are cutting into regular programming due to a fire at 135 S. LaSalle.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> I really don't think so.


Thats a problem.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> OT: All the Chicago networks are cutting into regular programming due to a fire at 135 S. LaSalle.


http://www.nbc5.com/news/3976109/detail.html?z=dp&dpswid=2265994&dppid=65193


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Theres nothing this team or Skiles can do until Pax gets more talent.
> 
> The Bulls are a V6 Mustang in a league full of Porsche Boxsters.


More like a Dodge Dart instead of a Mustang.

Hopefully Eddy is traded soon. He couldnt even score against Tony Massenburg 1 on 1. 

1 rebound in 12 minutes!!!! Are you kidding me Eddy!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

I think the backcourt could work. But you need to play Gordon.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats a problem.


What is your problem?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> More like a Dodge Dart instead of a Mustang.


It'not that bad.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

It's time to start thinking..... rebuild. Except not the traditional method of keeping your young guys and trading your old guys for young guys. Instead, figure out who's salvagable, and dump off the rest. This means keeping Deng, Chandler, and either Hinrich or Gordon. Chandler is never going to be a star but he rebounds pretty well so he'll be a contributor for a while. Can't keep both Gordon and Hinrich or you'll be commiting too many minutes to young guys.

Take the rest of this trash and dump them for expiring contracts and/or veterans who can create a better atmosphere in the club. 

The fact is, the Bobcats are already better than you and have higher prospects for the future. That's not how it's supposed to be.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Chandler actually outplayed Duncan tonight, 17 pts 12 reb on 7-8 shooting.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> I think the backcourt could work. But you need to play Gordon.


It would not, not with the current talent.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> What is your problem?


No name posters.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> It would not, not with the current talent.


Not with the current coach you mean.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> It's time to start thinking



:clap:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> No name posters.


Alright, i think it is more so people that disagree with your opinion.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> 
> 
> Not with the current coach you mean.


Can't judge him withhout giving him NBA talent.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

I just did. He sucks.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> Alright, i think it is more so people that disagree with your opinion.


That was meant as a joke, ###.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> That was meant as a joke, ###.


Sorry, i am just pissed about the bulls loss and the monday night football game not being on due to the fire.

My apoligies.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Cheer up, @@@.

The football game is on now.


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Why was going through this thread more entertaining then the Bulls game tonight?

GB should get on people's nerves more often.....


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Interloper</b>!
> Why was going through this thread more entertaining then the Bulls game tonight?


The Chicago Fire Department had a higher shooting % today than some of the Bulls did.



> GB should get on people's nerves more often.....


You gonna do the time for me? Like it is with Stern, theres just the thermonuclear option looking at me now...and no arbitration process. And I have to post with a burka on...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Did anyone think we could win this game? Some of you guys are looking at this team with a microscope. 

Take a step back, breathe, then see who they played tonight : a championship caliber team. From some of your responses, it's as if we lost to the bobcats by 50 pts.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

i'm hopping in really late just going through the game thread and...

...found myself disagreeing with GB at pretty much every turn. Hurrah!

Usually a good poster...I just disagree with the idea that there is any defending benching starters for pretty much the whole game after half a quarter. Sample size: our "best" players are better than our scrubs. We KNOW this. Even if they don't look it after five or six minutes. Bench them, let them shake it off, and put them back out there slowly. 

Curry looked fantastic for a thirty second stretch...backed Duncan down and scored only to block the **** out of The Big Fundamental on the next play. What happens? He commits an admittedly stupid offensive foul (he was super excited after showing up TD) and is never seen from again. That is just NOT good coaching. I'm sorry. It's just not.

Four minutes for Gordon? What did he prove...or disprove? 
13 for Curry? 

Tyson is our best player. I'll agree with that. But Skiles hit a new low today. My god. Someone on this team is going to pull a Rafer Alston soon...


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> Tyson is our best player. I'll agree with that. But Skiles hit a new low today. My god. Someone on this team is going to pull a Rafer Alston soon...


With the way things are going now, someone is going to pull a Latrell Sprewell pretty soon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Did anyone think we could win this game? Some of you guys are looking at this team with a microscope.
> 
> Take a step back, breathe, then see who they played tonight : a championship caliber team. From some of your responses, it's as if we lost to the bobcats by 50 pts.


The view in the telescope is 2-13.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Did anyone think we could win this game? Some of you guys are looking at this team with a microscope.
> 
> Take a step back, breathe, then see who they played tonight : a championship caliber team. From some of your responses, it's as if we lost to the bobcats by 50 pts.



See the thing is as bad as some claim we were last year we at leats made a game of it and even had the lead going down to the stretch until a flurry of 3's by Manu helped the spurs pull it out.

If they didnt try so hard hard to sell everyone on how this team is the exact opposite of last years team and for the better no one would be coming to down this hard on them.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Did anyone think we could win this game? Some of you guys are looking at this team with a microscope.
> 
> Take a step back, breathe, then see who they played tonight : a championship caliber team. From some of your responses, it's as if we lost to the bobcats by 50 pts.


We've beaten the Spurs a couple times in the last five years at home, so yes, I did think we could win this game.

As has been so often the case in the last seven seasons, it not the loss itself that hurts. It's the caliber of the loss. This was yet another game that was decided well before the final quarter, a game that did little to nurture and improve whatever constitutes our young core.

It's not just that Reinsdorf / Paxson / Skiles / the players (it really doesn't matter who you specifically want to blame, or in what proportions) are failing: it's that they're failing miserably, and they're failing on their own terms. These are their guys, their mindset, their gameplan, and so forth. 

If that's not a pretty good indication that something's not working, I don't know what is. Every time you think this team has hit rock bottom, they go a little lower.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

They need more talent.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> The view in the telescope is 2-13.


nah. still microscope. grander scheme : who we played so far and how well/bad we played against them. It'll all even out late december and january

The cream always rises to the top and the best team won last night. We are being pushed down a bit and our record doesn't indicate the level our guys are playing at.


----------

